# Dutch passed away



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I very sorry you lost Dutch.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Dutch. We never have them long enough.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

So sorry- it's a hard decision to let them go-


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

. It's the hardest thing I've ever dealt with, losing a dog. I haven't spoken to my own family in two years, but you know what? I mourn the loss of my young golden who died around that time, not the loss of those people. Dogs are some of the best people I know- it's horrible that they don't live as long as we do. My heart goes out to you and your family for the loss of your darling Dutchy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yellow Labby Girl (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm sorry for the lost of your Dutch.


----------



## Beanie'sMom (Jul 7, 2007)

So so sorry.


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

aww - so sorry for your loss. I know all to well how you must feel as I lost my two girls this past year. I'm sure he was a very special guy. Godspeed Dutch


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

So very sorry.


----------



## cinder (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dutch*

I am so very sorry to hear about Dutch. You did the kindest thing.
I have added him to the Rainbow Bridge List.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ow-bridge-list-grf-2014-a-14.html#post4831778


----------



## JanetBionda (Jul 21, 2014)

So sorry for your loss! Very difficult thing to do but was the most humane. It's about quality of life. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am sorry to read of your loss. I moved your thread in here so as he may be among others that have passed before him.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Very sorry to hear about the loss of your Dutch.

Sending prayers for comfort.


----------



## jeff84red (Jan 18, 2014)

Thank you all so much for the kindness. He was very special to us and his loss is hard to take right now. Please give your best friends a huge hug and tell them you love them.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. I know its hard to let them go and it leaves and empty spot in our heart. We will always miss them...


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am too very, very sorry for your loss. 
Run free sweet Dutch.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

I am very sorry for your loss of Dutch. RIP sweet boy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Dutch.

I know he was loved and cherished by you and your family. 
My thoughts are with you during this difficult time. 

Godspeed Dutch


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Run free sweet Dutch, my Bonnie and Clyde will show you around. I know how difficult your loss is.....


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy x


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss :-(


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm very sorry for your loss. It is never easy. RIP sweet Dutch.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So sorry for your loss. May your heart heal with time and the happy memories.


----------



## Seren (Sep 11, 2013)

Thinking of you at this sad time. It is so hard to decide that awful final decision isn't it.... We know how you feel - we had to put our Lace to rest on Thursday and she was only 14 months old.
Take care and I hope that you find solace in knowing that others care that you are hurting. I know that it has helped me today..


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Dutch, never ever easy to let them go even though we know it is the right thing to do for them, and it is because we love them so much that we are able to make that final awful decision.

Dutch will now be making many friends at the bridge, and I hope that your lives together will help you through

Run free and sleep softly Dutch


----------

